# Mercury Milan Hybrid - Anyone using for uber?



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*Mercury Milan Hybrid - Anyone using for uberX,
i have sent uber an email, asking if it's ok for uberX or uber PLUS, no replay.*


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

My mother has a 2010 Milan Premier (Non Hybrid). This is a Ford Fusion but a nicer body style and interior for my taste. If mileage is low and price is good, would be a nice vehicle. Test drove the 2010 Hybrid and it was a nice drive but just not worth it at the time for the type of driving mum was gonna do so went with the 4cyl. Had to have software update for transmission but after that, no problems.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

I Uber in a 2008 Mercury Milan, but mine's not a hybrid.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Never heard of the Mercury Milan.

Not sold here.

So did a Google.

A nice looking car and if related to the Fusion it is related to the UK Mondeo from 09 which can only be a good thing.

I have now added the Mercury Milan to my list of possible car to buy in the US for export to Ghana for my personal use when on Family Holidays there


----------

